# Aztec Dummy templates problem - any suggestions?



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Love those Aztec Dummy templates.

I'm applying them to my second PL 1/1000th NX-01 (hey, I screwed up the first one and someone has to pick up the slack for John P) and ran into the same problem I realize I had on the first attempt.

Sometimes, when I lay down the template vinyl, it's off by a tad. So I carefully peel it back up (I haven't pressed it down firmly yet) and it brings up the Metalizer Sealer. Now I know that if I position it correctly, paint the second coat and peel it off, it'll bring that piece of sealer with it just like an extra piece of mask and ruin the finish.

So what did I do wrong? I sprayed a heavy coat of Metalizer Stainless Steel. I let it dry. I polished it and applied a coat of Metalizer Sealer jusy like the instructions said.

Suggestions welcome before I go any further with the masking.

Jim


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Metalizer is the problem. Since it contains a wee bit of parafin wax, the bond between the surface and the paint isn't that strong. Best bet would be to clear-coat the paint first and then apply the masks. Perhaps another kind of sealer over the metalizer sealer?


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

I had to put a gloss coat over mine


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

If you can find Alclad II make a switch to that. It's lacquer and much tougher than Metalizers. I'm sure it will be much easier to mask over.
Alclad says their paint needs to be applied over primer I've used it a couple times and like it much better thanTestors Metalizer. It is available in a fairly large range of metallic shades. When applied over a glossy base coat it requires NO buffing for a very convincing metal like finish.
I've used their chrome (applied over gloss black base) It looks better that some chrome plating !
Alclad is not inexpensive but it seems to cover very well.

Dave


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

www.alclad2.com

Look at this plane!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Now that's impressive!Thank you for the link CaptFrank and thank you Dave for telling us about it! I have hated Testors Metalizer paint from my first try .I am glad to know there is something different out there .


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

My local hobby shop has Alclad II for Lexan bodies. Anyone know if that would cause any problems for using it on styrene?


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Wow...I may take the plunge for Alclad for my Naboo fighter.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Arronax,
I sprayed Metalizer Sainless Steel and Sealer on my NX-01 this weekend and let it dry for 2 solid days. I plan on applying the templates tonight. I'll post my results once I finish the next coat of Aluminum.

Rob


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I concur with Dave. Alclad II is great stuff. Sprays very nicely and laeves one hell of a metallic finish when dry. Once it's fully cured it is much tougher than the metallizer paints. If your hobby shop doesn't carry it you can order from Squadron shops.

www.squadron.com


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> _I sprayed Metalizer Sainless Steel and Sealer on my NX-01 this weekend and let it dry for 2 solid days._


Two days?!

I don't touch my models for a _week_ after I spray them!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Update: I finished masking both hulls and painted them with non-buffing Aluminum yesterday. After letting them sit for a couple of hours, I started removing the masks. Except for one tiny spot, I didn't have any problems with paint lifting. The results are impressive. I'll post some pics when I get home.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Good show!

Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Pictures as promised. OK can anyone tell me where the paint lifted? (Hint: it's on the top section of the saucer)


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Excellent job!
She looks great!! :thumbsup: 

I can't see where the paint lifted.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Umm, ... I'm a figure guy......which is the top ? :jest: 
( is there an 'up' or 'down' in space ? )


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Up and down in space - it's all relative. The "top" section is where the bridge is located (the section without the hole in it). 

BTW - I do figures as well


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Nope, I don't see it. The ship looks great, though!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Give up? I've highlighted the section in the picture. See, I told you it was minor!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

OH MY GOD!
THAT'S HORRIFYING!!
DESTROY THAT ABOMINATION AND START AGAIN WITH A WHOLE NEW KIT!!!


 


I never noticed the problem.
I think it looks fine.
Can you fix it with a brush?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> Can you fix it with a brush?


Should be pretty easy to touch up. 

"A little dab will do 'ya"


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Someone call Dab-bler ?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

"Commisioner, look! He's here!"

"All right, officer. Turn off the DAB signal."


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Come, Boy Wonder, our job here is done !


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Who _was_ that masked modeler?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

LOOK ! he left a ball of silver bat guano !


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

CaptFrank said:


> www.alclad2.com
> 
> Look at this plane!


Capt. 
That plane is a beautiful work of art.
Please give a quick rundown if you wouldn't mine.
Kit, scale, what types of primers and alclads etc.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

_I _ didn't do that!

That picture was on the home page of the www.alclad2.com.

I thought it looked so good, I wanted you guys to see it.


----------



## Shamboola (Feb 7, 2006)

I have been reading the threads on how to apply these Aztec templates and problems associated with the finish pulling free. Why? I just grabbed a Pl 1/350 Enterprise 1701-A. I did not want to pass it up and have to pay a premium for it on Ebay in a few years. It appears that there are Aztec templates for the 1701-A version as well. Your ship looks great. My hope is to begin work on this monster in a few months and do it right with all of the proper details and lighting. It will probably take me about 10-20 years to complete. But, life is about having fun and this looks to be a rather challenging and enjoyable project.

Again, great paint and I look forward to the finished ship.

Rob


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I'll post pics of the finished ship once I get home. I'm on a hardship business trip to Hawaii for the next couple of weeks. Long days (no really), but I'm staying at the Turtle Bay Resort. It's on the North Shore about 45 minutes away from where I'm working. Although a long drive (about as long as driving from Waikiki), it's worth the view. Check it out...

http://www.turtlebayresort.com/Home_Flash.asp

Rob


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

veedubb67,
I have kin that was stationed there, and some still visit, but have been told that at times there are places "not safe to go",( muggings, etc. ) and that some "natives' are hostile toward "mainlanders". Have you seen/heard of any of that ??


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Been too busy at work (12-hr days) to notice. Just like anywhere else, really. 

Don't forget the "Golden Rule"...


----------

